# 06 with intermittent starting problem



## arnold931 (May 29, 2009)

I purchased a 2006 Maxima about 7 months ago. I love it. 
But I have had 3 or 4 times in the last 7 months where it won't start. Turns over fine, but no spark. It almost acts like it is flooded. After 5 or 6 tries, it starts fine. Each time has been after I have driven somewhere and it has sat for 1-2 hours. 
Any ideas?


----------

